
Programming blogs - jsnell
http://danluu.com/programming-blogs/
======
devy
I love Gary Bernhardt's writings, screencasts and lightning talks and his
sense of humor, especially this one[1]. But unfortunately, some JavaScript
developers might feel it offensive.

[1]
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat)

~~~
gjolund
I love that video.

There is nothing offensive in the video, I think he does a pretty good job
explaining how bat shit ridiculous javascript is.

If you are writing js professionally and haven't already come to terms with
that and the existential crisis it entails... you're gonna have a bad time.

~~~
MIKarlsen
I know I shouldn't be turned off by this, but I so am. And I'm starting to
dislike the dev-community more and more for each day I try to learn
programming myself. Elitism at its worst.

I guess it started a few years back when I started an introductory
programming-class at university where I was supposed to learn Java. I had
already tried some light-weight languages like HTML and CSS and felt
comfortable modding Wordpress-solutions. At the time, I studied a non-tech
minor, and worked at an it-consultancy with a bunch of guys roughly my age. We
were pretty good friends, but I strongly remember how they ridiculed Java as
being old and outdated, and how I was wasting my time trying to learn more
than the course expected of me. And it actually turned me off a lot, mainly
because I thought these guys knew what they were talking about.

About a year ago, I tried my way with python for web-scraping and some light
scripting, but ran into the same ridicule by a co-worker where I had my
internship.

This february I finished my liberal arts'ish IT-master degree, and decided
that I needed to learn how to do some code in order to get better at my job,
and understanding it and tech in general.

This time, I'm focussing on FreeCodeCamp, and I'm dedicated to learn
Javascript and front-end development. Because I've realized that there will
always be people who trash-talk other languages, and I've learned that no
languages are better or worse than others. I just think it's so frustrating
asking for advice online when you run into people who fanatically defend one
coding-language as "the only one" and trash talk everything else.

So fuck the haters - I'm learning Javascript, and it's gonna help me build
some super cool apps that will help a lot of people!

~~~
justifier
trash talk can be important(o)

the wat video in particular is more than an attempt at insulting javascript

it is an education, and an important one

one of undefined or odd behaviour

it strengthens anyone who watches it because you can move past the 'am i the
only one who thinks this is odd' into the 'this is the spec, my work needs to
be mindful of it, and now how do i use this knowledge to my advantage'

(o) edit: instead of 'can be' it used to say 'is', but i prefer specialists'
quantification

~~~
specialist
Trash talk can be an antidote to groupthink, fanaticism, stampeding of the
toads.

------
asamarin
Some extra suggestions:

\- Null Program:
[http://nullprogram.com/index/](http://nullprogram.com/index/)

\- Insane Coding:
[http://insanecoding.blogspot.com](http://insanecoding.blogspot.com)

\- Agner Fog's Blog:
[http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog](http://www.agner.org/optimize/blog)

------
williamkennedy
I love Scott Hanselman's blog. It's one of those blogs I check in with every
so often. [http://www.hanselman.com/blog/](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/)

~~~
squeakynick
Are we allowed to mention our own blogs? :)
[http://datagenetics.com/blog.html](http://datagenetics.com/blog.html)

~~~
MaurizioPz
Since you did I might as well. Me and my brother are starting out on our
blogging "careers" so I would love to hear your opinions
[http://codecleane.rs](http://codecleane.rs)

It's about software craftmanship in an enterprise environment

~~~
williamkennedy
Looks great. Here is a quick tip that I think could really help first-time
visitors and of course your own blog. I think you could add an "about" page
just to let people know what your site is about. I hope this feedback is
useful as is my intention.

Since we are on the subject of personal blogs is
[http://www.new2code.com](http://www.new2code.com) which aims to help people
get their first job in tech. I expand on other themes in the future but right
now I want to learn and share as much as I can about getting that first
software development job.

------
swah
If you're listing V8, might as well add Andy Wingo: wingolog.org

------
henrik_w
I only recently found Dan Luu's blog (from the excellent Google SRE book
review and the "We only hire the trendiest" posts), and really like it.

Of the listed blogs, I have previously read Steve Yegge, Eli Bendersky and
Yossi Kreinin - all three fantastic. I'll have fun going through the rest in
the list.

------
akkartik
This post inspired me to give my feeds a public home:
[http://akkartik.name/feeds.xml](http://akkartik.name/feeds.xml). You can see
all the ones I stole from OP at the top of the list.

Compared to OP's more curated list, many of my subscriptions post only
intermittently, but that doesn't bother me. Instead, if a site posts _too_
frequently I might boot it from my subscriptions. RSS is only for sites that I
never want to miss a single story from.

------
hwangmoretime
Cool. I just checked if there might be an awesome list[1] on Github for this
sort of thing. Unfortunately, they only have one that lists tech companies'
engineering blogs: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

[1]
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

------
psisous
obligatory [http://blog.codinghorror.com/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/)
mention

------
Ace17
Uncle Bob anyone?

[http://blog.cleancoder.com/](http://blog.cleancoder.com/)

~~~
kragen
Nope, Uncle Bob is a know-nothing blowhard with a grossly inflated opinion of
his own competence and an attitude problem to match. Sometimes he says things
that are true, and sometimes he says things that are just false enough to be
badly misleading, and you can't tell the difference unless you already know
it.

He consistently substitutes dogma for evidence and insight.

Not recommended.

~~~
Ace17
Interesting. Could you please give an example of one thing he said that was
"just false enough to be badly misleading" ? (Not trying to prove you wrong
here, just being curious)

~~~
kragen
Here's a list of errors I found in an article of his about a year ago:
[https://lobste.rs/c/grmdxi](https://lobste.rs/c/grmdxi)

~~~
Ace17
Thanks, but the comment you linked to is just a list of disagreements without
explanations (whose author even admits it later by stating that "simple
ridicule is both easier to write and more entertaining to read" (!)).

I was hoping for something more tangible. Searching wikipedia doesn't support
the author's claims about FP ( things like "FP is about higher-order
abstraction facilities, not immutability").

~~~
kragen
Yeah, I didn't bother to explain in depth how things really are, because that
would have required an order of magnitude more effort than just listing Bob's
absurd nonsense claims, which is adequate for my audience. I'm sorry that
Wikipedia isn't sufficiently clear and correct to replace knowing what you're
talking about, and I'd fix that if I knew how, but I don't.

Teaching difficult ways of thinking, in person, to people who trust and
respect you, is already hard enough. Trying to teach them to random people on
the internet who think you're quite possibly full of shit and may not even
bother reading to the end of what you write, that's an exercise in futility.

Forgive me if I don't accept the implied invitation.

------
0x54MUR41
Some suggestions are here [1]. This is a curated list of engineering blogs
from both individual and company contributors.

[1]: [https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-
blogs](https://github.com/kilimchoi/engineering-blogs)

------
dmit
Here are some software engineering blogs from my RSS reader in addition to the
ones listed in TFA. I honestly don't know how over or underrated they are, but
I guess that varies depending on which communities you're closer to.

Mikola Lysenko [https://0fps.net](https://0fps.net)

Graphics programming, geometry and algorithms.

\---

Steven Wittens [http://acko.net](http://acko.net)

Not underrated in any sense of the word, but I have to include it in case
there are people who haven't seen it yet. It's about math and graphics, but
also about art and design. Amazingly educational. [http://acko.net/blog/how-
to-fold-a-julia-fractal/](http://acko.net/blog/how-to-fold-a-julia-fractal/)
is a good starting point for new readers.

\---

Mark Nottingham [https://www.mnot.net/blog/](https://www.mnot.net/blog/)

Networking and HTTP.

\---

Jeff Preshing [http://preshing.com](http://preshing.com)

Efficient concurrent data structures.

\---

Bruce Dawson
[https://randomascii.wordpress.com](https://randomascii.wordpress.com)

Software efficiency, performance optimization, fractals and more.

\---

Yann Collet
[http://fastcompression.blogspot.com](http://fastcompression.blogspot.com)

Modern compression algorithms.

\---

Gil Tene [http://stuff-gil-says.blogspot.com](http://stuff-gil-
says.blogspot.com)

Also definitely not underrated, at least not in the Java world. But any
engineer who cares about latency and honest benchmarks will benefit. Low
latency techniques, GC performance, lock-free programming.

\---

Tony Finch [http://fanf.livejournal.com](http://fanf.livejournal.com)

C and UNIX programming, and more.

\---

Andy Wingo [https://wingolog.org](https://wingolog.org)

Scheme, Compilers, JavaScript, and much more.

\---

Aleksey Shipilёv [http://shipilev.net](http://shipilev.net)

JDK internals, low-level optimization.

------
dclowd9901
Might I suggest Mr. Blake Ross' blogs? His post "Mr. Fart's Favorite Colors"
is among my favorite blog reads of all time.

[https://medium.com/@blakeross](https://medium.com/@blakeross)

------
afarrell
> a hacker who will stay up till 4:00 AM rather than go to bed leaving code
> with a bug in it.

Question for other folks here: In your experience, does staying up until
4:00AM tend to lead to you being more or less productive in the long term?

~~~
sbov
If you've been working on a bug for an hour+ and it's 2AM it usually means
it's time to put the keyboard down.

For me, what usually happens is I go to sleep, wake up, and have it fixed in 5
minutes.

~~~
stronglikedan
That was the only thing cigarettes were ever good for! Back when I smoked, if
I was stuck on something, I would go have a cigarette. Most of the time I
would have the answer (or at least a hint) when I came back in. Some say that
nicotine temporarily increases brain function, so I just chalked it up to
that.

~~~
rabidrat
Many of the advantages of smoking can be chalked up to breath control.
Sometime, try standing up, walking around your desk, and pretending like
you're smoking. Inhale just as you would a cigarette, but just plain air. It
works remarkably well (for me anyway).

